# Daily Mail - "best before" challenge



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

I read this article yesterday and enjoyed it. Food for thought...

The 'best before' challenge ... One man boldly goes beyond the use-by dates on his food


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2008)

Pretty sure there is something on TV this week along similar lines (maybe it has been on already).

A nutritionist, a chef and a doctor investigate meals prepared with 'out of date' food or something like that.


----------



## z105 (11 Jun 2008)

Excellent 

This is my favourite line - 



> Ironically, my wife has stomach cramps after eating fresh fish. I can't help laughing.


----------



## paddi22 (11 Jun 2008)

There seems to be a lot of people like my sister who will look at the best before dateson fruit and even if the fruit still is fresh and good, she won't go near it. It just shows the distance people feel from food stuff -  where they can't even trust their own opinion of the freshness in front of them and instead rely on some corporation to tell them.


----------



## z103 (11 Jun 2008)

We have some food a couple of years 'out of date'. Stuff like relish etc. Honey lasts forever.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jun 2008)

I judge it myself, if it smells ok, colour is ok, tastes ok - then I eat it.

You know when its bad, I cooked rashers that were IN date but gone off recently - the smell of them cooking alerted me to the fact they were off.


----------



## HighFlier (11 Jun 2008)

If you get a fridge with "biofresh" technology you can keep and use food longer than the use by date. They even say that in the fridge instructions. I think it cools to zero degrees but dos'nt freeze rather than the 3 to 5 degrees of a normal fridge.


----------



## Pique318 (11 Jun 2008)

HighFlier said:


> I think it cools to zero degrees but dos'nt freeze rather than the 3 to 5 degrees of a normal fridge.



That's a good trick. 0 deg C doesn't freeze ?


----------



## Pique318 (11 Jun 2008)

leghorn said:


> Honey lasts forever.



I remember reading somewhere that honey is the only food that doesn't go off.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

What about bog butter?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

how about some 50 year old chicken?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/wine/main.jhtml?xml=/wine/2006/02/09/edcans09.xml


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2008)

Great - just some stone age bread required and you have a sandwich.  

Before the term was even invented.


----------



## HighFlier (11 Jun 2008)

Yes Pique; zero Degrees at controlled humidity. Read page four of this link to explain [broken link removed]


----------



## z103 (11 Jun 2008)

> That's a good trick. 0 deg C doesn't freeze ?


Different things freeze at different temperatures and pressures. Pure water freezes at 0 C.


----------



## Brianne (11 Jun 2008)

I always go by the following. Best Before does NOT mean rotten after!!!
I trust my nose more than any date.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2008)

I understand that there is a difference between "Best before" and "Use by". It is not advisable to eat something after the "use by" date. It may apply to dairy products and meat. 

Brendan


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Jun 2008)

HighFlier said:


> If you get a fridge with "biofresh" technology you can keep and use food longer than the use by date.


A friend has a Liebherr BioFresh fridge. She proudly showed me the vegetables she had in it, which were six weeks beyond their "best before" date, yet still looked as if they had only been picked the day before! It was pretty impressive.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

A few years ago I found an unwrapped Murray Mint in the attic in with some old lego would have been there 15 years or more - it was a bit furry to eat though, so I washed it first.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Brendan said:


> I understand that there is a difference between "Best before" and "Use by". It is not advisable to eat something after the "use by" date. It may apply to dairy products and meat.
> 
> Brendan


Tut tut _Brendan _- did you not read the article which covers this very ground/distinction?!


----------



## sam h (12 Jun 2008)

I go by the shelf life....a product designed to sit on the shelf for a week would probably be okay a day or two later (assuming it's been stored properly & smells ok), a product desgning to last a year or moreshould be fine for an extra 1 or 2 months, at least.  
A friend and I found some well out of date beers...by about 2 or 3 years.  I've lived to tell the tale!!


----------



## Caveat (12 Jun 2008)

That programme I referred to above BTW is on UTV at 8 pm on Friday.

Anthony Worral Thompson cooking, Johnathan Maitland eating.


----------



## Clarkey (12 Jun 2008)

HighFlier said:


> Yes Pique; zero Degrees at controlled humidity. Read page four of this link to explain [broken link removed]


 
*JUST ABOVE* Zero according to your link


----------

